# Sun ringle Inferno 31



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with Sun ringle inferno 31?

It is a pretty wide rim for its weight.

Size: 26″
Outside Width: 31mm
Inner bead width: 25.4mm
Section Height: 22mm
Weight: 26″- 546g
Type: Sleeved or Welded


----------



## rad8 (Sep 6, 2006)

I just picked up an inferno 31 with a rear xt hub. I've run singletracks and equalizer 31s before, so I'll let you know how it compares when I've set it up.


----------



## zawiasbartek (May 18, 2009)

any observations so far??


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

built up a set of them about a month ago for my trail bike. love love them. Stiff, easy to build up, and they make the bike ride like a different bike (went from a 21mm inner to 25.5inner) the bike feels more stable, corners better, and has better climbing traction. Running 2.35 CG panaracers. My other wheelset are the ex1750, and I much prefer the infernos, even though they weigh a bit more and are not as blingy. Laced to atomlab pimplite hubs (12x135 back 20mm front) they weigh 1920g with straight gauge spokes and brass DT nips. Awesome wheel for the money, best I've come across.


----------

